# Get one bore its banned



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Step right up folks!! Plop down your cash a be the first in your neighbor hood to own a flying gun. For a bit extra, a flying flame thrower. Hurry, Hurry! Step right up!

Drone-mounted Handgun, Flamethrower Reignite Lawmaker Debate

Here is a way to really patrol your property after SHTF.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

No handguns allowed on drones. Just Hellfire missiles.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

It looks good , but the gov. will make a law on it soon . now hook up a thing to drop a balloon with paint would be cool .


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm surprised someone hasn't mounted a tranquilizer gun on one, who knows maybe they already have! You do know the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Targetshooter said:


> It looks good , but the gov. will make a law on it soon . now hook up a thing to drop a balloon with paint would be cool .


hmmm tide detergent and jet-fuel, now there's an interesting "drop" mixture....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> hmmm tide detergent and jet-fuel, now there's an interesting "drop" mixture....


Naw; I hear it sticks to kids.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Naw; I hear it sticks to kids.


gas a and stryrofoam.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm pretty sure a flame thrower would fall under the BATFE definition of Destructive Device.

I would not want to be the test case on this one.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

.gov doesn't like anyone except themselves to have armed drones.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> .gov doesn't like anyone except themselves to have armed drones.


Thought the gov was by the people and for the people? Drones for all!!


----------

